# In need of a lot of Ghost Shrimp knowledge



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a 5 gallon tank with 1 male betta that is almost completely cycled, and once the cycle is done and consistent I want to add some ghost shrimp. Below is a picture of what the tank currently looks like with wisteria and Anacharis, though some of the anacharis hasn't done well and is removed, so I'm looking for suggestions of other plants that will be good for the betta and shrimp, and hopefully easy to take care of.

http://i.imgur.com/eY4wzto.jpg

I read that they like moss to sit in so I will try to find a place that sells Java moss. 


I was hoping for some advice. How many can I, or should I add? Will I need to intentionally feed them? If so what should I give them to eat?


I also read that there can sometimes be a different kind of shrimp that looks very similar to ghost shrimp, but has larger claws and can be too aggressive toward betas? I suppose when I get the shrimp I can just be a pain in the butt to the employee and have him/her fish me out the ones with the tiniest claws?


Basically I'm just looking for as much knowledge as possible, and so far this forum has been better than anywhere else I have found when I have questions. You guys are a great resource.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Plants suggestions depends on your lighting, but to go safe java ferns, anubus, guppy grass, all those are easy growers don't need much light, ghost shrimp are pretty easy they will eat just about anything, they will eat any left over food, you can feed them algae wafers if you feel you need to but yeah just like 1/4 of one like maybe 2 times a week. they will eat the biofilm off of the plants and the substrate and so on


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

u need lots of hiding spaces for them espically if u get more then one male shrimp cuz they r terrortial...... and some bettas like to eat them Id get a few 1-3 first and see how betta does with them. the claws arent that bad they ususally dont bother the betta


----------



## sparrow317 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've read that shrimp have a small bioload so you can usually have a few more of them. However, they are susceptible to parameter fluctuations so they need a fully mature tank


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

As said, lots of hiding places. The next time I clean my tank I'm going to put tubes or caps in the gravel creating little caves, just big enought for them but not for the betta. I hope it helps preserve their life a little. :roll:


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah I'll have to find some little hiding places for them. I think it would be cool to cut the neck of a glass beer bottle off and smooth it down so it's just a little clear tube. That way I can see the shrimp while they're hiding


----------

